# Omega Military?



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

Hello All

Bought this little beauty today, although I'm not a military lover I feel it has a certain charm.

I say it is a military watch although it has no GSTP markings on the caseback.

It is all steel 34mm diameter and has solid strap bars.

Had a look at the movement and the serial number places it between 1939-44 probably to the latter edge of those years.

The dial is extremely clean and so is the 16 jewel movement, running well but seems to be a bit slow, probably just needs regulating.

Any of you military buffs know if it is a military watch? (Pics below)

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello Neil,

It is not a military issued watch if it has no markings and it looks like a redial ?.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Neil,

There is a pleasing simplicity about it.

Is there room in the regulation to bring it on time?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

Griff,

Yes There's plenty of adjustment there, It's lost about 30 seconds in four hours.

Roy,

It is definitely not a redial I've been over it with the glass, what is it with you and redials?









Only joking.

I actually hate redials, I've got a Universal in my repairers at the moment and he suggested a redial because of a bit of wear in the centre.

I told him to leave it alone.

Seems to me people want to redial watches for any slght marring of the dial.

If people want new looking dials they should buy a new watch and leave vintage watches alone.

End of sermon. (It is Sunday)

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry Neil, its just the photo's.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

Hello Roy

Just had a look at the pic I posted and my camera seems to make the black really stand out which I agree makes the dial look unnatural and like a redial.

I wish I could capture the watch as it really is but I've tried all sorts and I don't think I can improve on what I get now without a better camera.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

neil said:


> I've been over it with the glass,
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Neil.


 Please explain


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Neil

It looks identical to a pilots watch used by the UK military in WWII. If it were an issued watch it would be marked on the back with the broadarrow mark, followed by 6B/159 which signifies that it is an Air Ministry pilot's/navigator's wristwatch. It would then have a serial number below that. Nice watch - I have one the same as yours (again no issue marks) but mine is in parts - too far gone to restore but a useful source for spares.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

Andy

I simply meant I have checked over the dial through a loupe.

Foggy

Thanks for the info, I assume Omega turned all their production over to military watches during the war and if a civilian wanted to buy one they had to have the same type .

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

neil said:


> Andy
> 
> I simply meant I have checked over the dial through a loupe.


 Neil

You are going to have to bear with my ignorance here







but what is a LOUPE.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

Andy

A loupe is a jewellers magnifying glass that screws into your eye socket.

I always carry one, never know what you might find!

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

So thats what there called.

Again ,bear with me but Roy reckoned your watch looked like a redial and you conceded by admitting the quality of the photo was to blame. Well I did not notice anything.

So Roy or Neil. How can you spot a re-dial so easily. Whats the giveaway


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

Hello Andy

Its quite difficult to quantify but when you've seen a lot of a certain type of watch and you come a across a redial it often stands out especially on the small words like Swiss made at the bottom of the dial or even if it looks too new.

Some are easy because even though they may look very professional either the script or placement of the lettering is not 100% right or you know for a fact that certain watches did not have that type of dial (very common on old Omegas, I'm always wary of black dials)

To sum up when you've been looking at watches for a few years you will know often instinctively.

Whats your view Roy?

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

Update on vintage Omega.

Running to time now.

I don't think it has been running for a good while and needed to loosen itself up.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I saw a few watches like this in a second hand shop in Kent a little while back. There were 3 of them all different makes, all like dinner plates and one of them was an Omega. The chap in the shop said they were Air Force watches.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

Military Omegas fetch good money nowadays.

I was visiting a woman I know who specialises in military watches (she had no Longines Griff)

I had a sort through for any non military stuff and pulled out a Seamaster 300 one of the old 60's divers watches. it was in good nick and had military stamps on the caseback.

I casually asked how much and she said a grand, Â£900 to you!









She had a divers watch with a canteen type crown it must have been 4" across!!

There is obviously a lot of money for the right military watches, no wonder so many are interested in them!

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Neil

Vintage Seamaster 300's are really great watches and I'm not surprised at an asking price of Â£900 for a military issued one. The problem is that there are an awful lot of fakes out there so great care needs to be taken when buying 300's. This applies to both civvie and military watches. I'll try and post a quick pic of one of mine when I can work out how to do images on this forum.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

First attempt at posting image here - if it doesn't work, I'll try and figure it out later.

<img src=http://hyperphoto.photoloft.com/view/exportImage.asp?s=cano&i=10105415&w=400&h=300>

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Foggy, you have to link direct to the JPG image, .ASP links will not work.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

Foggy

I had a 300 Seamaster (non miltary) some years back when the were a LOT cheaper than they are now. Great watches.

I've seen some mad prices for NOS bezels are they real or made up, Who knows?

I've seen some of the obvious far eastern fakes as well.

Stick up your photo when you can and give us a potted history and some relevant information if you will.

I'll certainly be interested

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Here's another try - this time my civvie 300 (thanks for the tips, Roy).










Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

And here's my Royal Navy version.










Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

Two great photo's Foggy,

I remember when the new black SMP came out, I couldn't believe the similarity of the dial between that and the old 300, that's one reason I bought the black one.

The 300, an excellent looking watch with classic looks that will never go out of fashion.

What movements are in yours and what date are they?

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Neil

They both house calibre 552's. The RN one is from 1968 and the civvie one is from 1967. I recently restored the 1967 watch with one of those new bezels (yes, they are real). I had the watch serviced by Omega, where a new crystal and crown were also fitted. The case was refinished to close to new condition. The dial is all original. This one fights regularly with my 5513 for wrist time 

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Foggy / Neil,

What exactly is the difference between the Sub Mariner and Sea Dweller. I saw them both in a display today and they looked almost identical?

G.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Sorry, I meant to post the above on " Here's why I like Rolex "..........too much wine again!.

G.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Gary

From memory, the differences in the current models are

1) Depth rating - Seadweller is 4000ft, Submariner is 1000ft

2) Sea-dweller has helium escape valve

3) Sea-dweller has date but no cyclops magnifier, Sub is available with no date or with date + cyclops.

4) Sea-Dweller case is thicker than that of the Sub

I think that's about it, but if I have missed anything, please add to the list.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Foggy,

I did not notice a helium escape valve, do I need glasses, or have they made it descreet.

Ta.

G.


----------



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

hello,

have a look at eBay item # 2624056121 very similar to Neil's

Steve


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Garry

The helium escape valve is indeed discrete on the Sea-Dweller. It's an integral part of the case design, found at the 9 position on the case side directly opposite the crown. I think it is the reason why the Sea-Dweller's case is slightly thicker than the Sub's case.

The fact remains that it is a redundant feature on my watch and I'm sure many many more. I'm never gonna be deep enough in water for it to be needed - at least I hope not









Cheers

Foggy


----------

